

Show HN: RepWatch.us - prelaunch - jterce
http://repwatch.us/
Looking to get some feedback and gauge interest here. This is not a political discussion, but rather a tool to assist in the execution of democracy, regardless of your individual political views.<p>So could you see something like this being useful? And what am I missing?
======
martey
How is this different from similar projects like <http://www.govtrack.us/> ?

~~~
jterce
Right, so govtrack.us does a pretty good job providing information on
activities in congress. It's a great research source.

This takes a very different approach.

RepWatch.us actively builds a profile of how accurately your reps advance your
views based on the correlation of their votes on issues with yours.

It's essentially a way to illustrate a politician's actual stance compared to
yours, and by so doing help counter the problem of our short political memory.

